
White House earmarks over $1B for quantum technology research - jonbaer
https://thenextweb.com/politics/2018/07/09/white-house-earmarks-over-1b-for-quantum-technology-research/
======
hsienmaneja
Maybe the tech will be hackable contrary to the article? Entangle sets of
three or more particles instead of sets of two at the source, surreptitiously
have the third set go elsewhere

